# How are we all doing on Bangs grow-out?



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I tried Kodi's hair in two braids today for the first time, and with the help of an extra band at the top to hold the short pieces in, it seems to be staying!!!:whoo: What do you think? I think he looks very manly!:biggrin1:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ooooh...i think it looks nice! He looks very handsome.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

AWESOME!! we can see his EYES!! 
we are doing great here with the bang grow out!! I don't give her a top knot everyday, but maybe every other day or when we are going somewhere or something. The last one she had was on Saturday and the whole thing stayed IN for 3-4 HOURS!!! then of course the little fringe started coming out, but we are getting there!! I don't think Tillie's hair will ever work in braids... but we'll see, maybe someday!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, Kodi looks handsome. That is my goal to be able to do two braids. I put a bow in Lizzie's hair on Monday and it is still there!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

He looks GREAT !!! I love those braids.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh Kodi looks GREAT!!

I will post a couple of pics of Cey when I get home - one with his mop of bangs left loose, and then I will try braiding them like you did!  I like your idea of another band at the top of the braids to hold the loose pieces in!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

looks really cool! I just keep cutting Whimsy's bangs. My husband pretty much lets me do what I want in life but he is not a fan of 'things' on dogs..meaning topknots, bows, clothing etc. I can't see Whimsy leaving anything in either, so I will just let her be with bangs. But..never say never.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Whimsy's so pretty I wouldn't change a thing...


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I love Kodi's braids. He is such handsome dude. It is nice to be able to see his eyes.


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Karen,
You've got me thinking about growing Mojo's out. That looks wonderful and the eyes are completely cleared.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

heatherk said:


> Oh Kodi looks GREAT!!
> 
> I will post a couple of pics of Cey when I get home - one with his mop of bangs left loose, and then I will try braiding them like you did!  I like your idea of another band at the top of the braids to hold the loose pieces in!


I only put a band on the short front section. The other sections were not banded, so they sort of covered up the banded section when I started braiding.

His hair wills tay in a single pony all day at this point, but he started rubbing on the couch and ended up with a lot of "fringe" falling out of the braids. Still, with a little more length, I think it will work.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> AWESOME!! we can see his EYES!!
> we are doing great here with the bang grow out!! I don't give her a top knot everyday, but maybe every other day or when we are going somewhere or something. The last one she had was on Saturday and the whole thing stayed IN for 3-4 HOURS!!! then of course the little fringe started coming out, but we are getting there!! I don't think Tillie's hair will ever work in braids... but we'll see, maybe someday!!!


Yeah, I don't put Kodi's hair up every day, just when we're going out. I also take it out at night. I don't want him breaking hair off.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Wow, Kodi looks handsome. That is my goal to be able to do two braids. I put a bow in Lizzie's hair on Monday and it is still there!!


Yay!!!:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> looks really cool! I just keep cutting Whimsy's bangs. My husband pretty much lets me do what I want in life but he is not a fan of 'things' on dogs..meaning topknots, bows, clothing etc. I can't see Whimsy leaving anything in either, so I will just let her be with bangs. But..never say never.


I would have loved to be able to stay with the bangs... a LOT easier. But as Kodi has matured, the hair on his head has become heavier, just because it's longer, and it is very silky and slippery. As a result, the back parts just fall forward over the bangs and you STILL can't see his face. It was grow it out or do something drastic like really cutting most of the hair on his head. For the dogs with more cottony, curly coats that might be an option. With Kodi's hair type, I think he just would have looked strange.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi is very handsome and the braids look great. I just cut Kodi and Shelby's bangs, but not very short. I call it the visor look.  Ever since Shelby had the trouble with her eyes and subsequent surgery, I keep them shorter.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

OK, I suck at braiding. Couldn't even get one decent braid going on either side - I will have to work on it.

Here is mophead Cey with his bangs loose, and, in the last pic, the tiedown that I finally resorted to, since I couldn't do a braid (boo!).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

heatherk said:


> OK, I suck at braiding. Couldn't even get one decent braid going on either side - I will have to work on it.
> 
> Here is mophead Cey with his bangs loose, and, in the last pic, the tiedown that I finally resorted to, since I couldn't do a braid (boo!).


Awww, he's a cutie anyway! For the side braids, they have to be lower down, starting just over the corner of each eye. But it does take practice. I have almost 40 years of practice braiding horse's mains and tails, and it's STILL taken me time to get it right on Kodi... and that's IF he is cooperative!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow Kodi looks awesome. Like a warrior with battle braids!!! (not sure which culture I am thinking of... Celtic maybe) 

Cey is also gorgeous!!! I have to admit...I love the sheepdog bang look myself!!! 

I hate these threads though....makes me want to try and grow the boys out again....and that is just not gonna work right now.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

He looks great Karen.

I love his coat.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Good job! I love seeing their eyes. The problem I have is the sisters play so hard that if I have Zoey in a braid or top knot maddie bights and pulls. consequently Zoey has a ton of breakage.
Here is a picture of Zoe with braids


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww.... Zoey looks great! good job Suzi!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She looks so cute, Suzi!!

@Heather, ceylon looks like he has very thick bangs!! On Lizzie only the middle part of the bangs go forward.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Wow Kodi looks awesome. Like a warrior with battle braids!!! (not sure which culture I am thinking of... Celtic maybe)
> 
> Cey is also gorgeous!!! I have to admit...I love the sheepdog bang look myself!!!
> 
> I hate these threads though....makes me want to try and grow the boys out again....and that is just not gonna work right now.


Awww, but your guys look PERFECT just the way they are!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Good job! I love seeing their eyes. The problem I have is the sisters play so hard that if I have Zoey in a braid or top knot maddie bights and pulls. consequently Zoey has a ton of breakage.
> Here is a picture of Zoe with braids


Cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Cute!


 Thats weird the picture is gone. Where did it go? I'll post another one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Thats weird the picture is gone. Where did it go? I'll post another one.


The picture is still there... it just doesn't get included again when you quote.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> He looks great Karen.
> 
> I love his coat.


Thanks, Zury!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I love the braid look, Karen and Suzi!

I tried growing out Momo's bangs, but, the groomer lopped what little progress that was made. :frusty: I just asked for trimming around the eyes, but, I got a bonus, I guess. Oh, well, I'll try again because I do love the bangs!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Great job Karen! Your Kodi is a special guy & can really pull the braids off!

Nice work too Suzi. I love that you can see their eyes.

And Momo.....your avatar is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

West End Girl said:


> Great job Karen! Your Kodi is a special guy & can really pull the braids off!
> 
> Nice work too Suzi. I love that you can see their eyes.
> 
> And Momo.....your avatar is ADORABLE!!!


Thanks! I should update with a new picture since this is from back in July. She'll be one on Sunday so it's time.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aaaahhhhh! Now, I don't know what to do!!!

Previously, I was just generally letting Cey's bangs grow out. And that was/is what I want - for his bangs to grow out. But, after tying his bangs back 2 days ago (previous pics in this same post), I combed him out today, and also cut his hairties out and combed out his bangs. And, he had WAY more knots in his bangs than anywhere else on his body. And, from combing his bangs out, I ended up with *more* hair combed out than from the rest of his body, even though I spritzed his head and used direct conditioner and was as gentle as I could be!!!!!!!

What am I supposed to do??? I LOVE the long-bangs-but-tied-back look. And, I am determined to grow his bangs long, along with the rest of his hair. And, his bangs ARE getting so long, that I know he can't really see unless I do something to keep most of them out of the way. But, I don't want to be breaking his hair, or causing it to be so matted that I have to comb so much of it out...

(The last pic is of how much hair came out of just his bangs... the second is after I got done combing him tonight, you can see that almost none of the rest of his body needed spritzing/conditioner, but his head did )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! You DID lose a lot of hair! 

One thing I would suggest is to not leave Cey's hair up over night. I ALWAYS take Kodi's down before bed. I don't want it to start bothering him during the night and have him start scratching at it. (I also remember having braids as a kid... having them pull at your scalp without a break is uncomfortable!)

Also, you may find that Cey's hair is a little stronger once he has his adult coat. When I tried Kodi's hair in a top knot as a puppy, he lost hair every time I took the elastic back out, no matter how careful I was. (not as much as Cey did, but if it's constant, the cumulative effect would be the same) That's exactly why we went with bangs when he was younger. Now his adult hair is MUCH stronger. It is still very silky and shiny, but each strand is thicker. Now when I take his band(s) out at night, I really don't lose ANY hair. 

It may be that you have to wait for Cey's adult coat to grow in on his head (sorry to say that this took 2 years for Kodi) before you can tie his hair back without a lot of breakage. At very least, remember to take the band(s) out every night.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> Wow! You DID lose a lot of hair!
> 
> One thing I would suggest is to not leave Cey's hair up over night. I ALWAYS take Kodi's down before bed. I don't want it to start bothering him during the night and have him start scratching at it. (I also remember having braids as a kid... having them pull at your scalp without a break is uncomfortable!)
> 
> ...


Well, you learn something every day...I don't take SW and LM's tops down for the night...bad mamma...no wonder they look at me that way!! Thanks Karen I will try to do better.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> I tried Kodi's hair in two braids today for the first time, and with the help of an extra band at the top to hold the short pieces in, it seems to be staying!!!:whoo: What do you think? I think he looks very manly!:biggrin1:


Kodi is quite handsome with those braids...wish SW had hair that long...LM has taken care of some of the length...lol....we are still trying..Hugs to Kodi..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Kodi is quite handsome with those braids...wish SW had hair that long...LM has taken care of some of the length...lol....we are still trying..Hugs to Kodi..


Well, with a little sister hanging from your hair all the time, what can you do?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, I just saw this picture of Kodi... he's so handsome! I think he looks like that famous pirate actor that the girls swoon over! His name is... Jack Sparrow? He's very masculine looking! (Kodi, I mean!) :biggrin1:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Well, you learn something every day...I don't take SW and LM's tops down for the night...bad mamma...no wonder they look at me that way!! Thanks Karen I will try to do better.


Yes, thanks for the advice Karen!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

heatherk said:


> Aaaahhhhh! Now, I don't know what to do!!!
> 
> Previously, I was just generally letting Cey's bangs grow out. And that was/is what I want - for his bangs to grow out. But, after tying his bangs back 2 days ago (previous pics in this same post), I combed him out today, and also cut his hairties out and combed out his bangs. And, he had WAY more knots in his bangs than anywhere else on his body. And, from combing his bangs out, I ended up with *more* hair combed out than from the rest of his body, even though I spritzed his head and used direct conditioner and was as gentle as I could be!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

okay, chiming in with pictures!

bang grow out is going well! haven't snipped anything in several months! wooot!!

Here are some pics from this morning, me 'grooming' her/my husband saying 'why are you torturing her? as he takes PICS! LOL
and then of her FRESHLY put up do! now, remember this was taken like 3 minutes after I put it in... I'm curious to see what it looks like come the end of the day! if the fringe falls out or not! we are getting super close to it staying back... at least for a few hours!! 

okay enough talking, time for pics!


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Tillie looks wonderful without anything done to the bangs. You can clearly see "face". I see you have done something in the second picture but I'm not sure what. Are you using some kind of rubber band?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, yes, she can see but her hair was combed back away from her face! 
I have clear, small plastic bands in Tillie's hair in the second pic!
and.... NO fringe has fallen out yet! and that is after numerous people loved on her and oooo'd and aaahhhh'd over her at Pet Smart and Micheals!  yippppie!
going on 3 hrs!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Karen, I just saw this picture of Kodi... he's so handsome! I think he looks like that famous pirate actor that the girls swoon over! His name is... Jack Sparrow? He's very masculine looking! (Kodi, I mean!) :biggrin1:


Awww, gee, thanks! Kodi will be VERY happy to hear that he looks like a pirate, and not like a GIRL. (EEWW!!!):biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tillie looks adorable, Tammy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Karen!! we made it all day and there isn't TOO much of a fringe! 
sigh.. I am sad to take it out tonight as I really did a good job this time!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> Well, with a little sister hanging from your hair all the time, what can you do?


And she does..but I do see people who have two or three in full coat..how do they do it???


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> And she does..but I do see people who have two or three in full coat..how do they do it???


 It would be a lot of work


----------



## tablepad (Oct 24, 2011)

he looks very nice... adorable


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

krandall said:


> I tried Kodi's hair in two braids today for the first time, and with the help of an extra band at the top to hold the short pieces in, it seems to be staying!!!:whoo: What do you think? I think he looks very manly!:biggrin1:


Kodi looks great! I'm green with envy though. How do you get him to hold still to do this? I found this post because I'm searching for reasons why I am letting Lucy's bangs grow. Why have I refused to trim her hair when I have no intention of ever showing her?

Forgive my rant on this topic again, but I want her hair to stop hanging in her face! I want to see her eyes. Is it possible that no matter how long the hair gets it will never (NEVER) fall back over the head but always hang in her eyes.

Kodi is a very handsome boy! Good job Karen.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwww.... you know, i am not sure that it will ever "naturally" go back...
as they grow up and are groomed, they just kind of come to "accept" that putting thier hair up is part of thier day. 
I had Tillie's bangs cut from the very begining and loved it!!! When she got nearer to a year or so I found that even with her bangs cut, the hair towards the top of her head then began hanging in her face... sooooo, short of shaving the top of her head I decided to start the bang grow out. Tillie is very tolerant of grooming and getting a pony put in. I don't give her one everyday, maybe every other day, letting her go "natural" in between top knots... it always.always falls over her face... wish I could give you more encouragement on this.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is a picture of Lucy tonight after I gave her a bath and put vasoline on her head to try to get her hair to lay back. That didn't work either. Now she's fluff every where but her head and that's spikey.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, she's growing up so fast!!
I'm sorry I don't have any advice or help about the bangs!!
I say if it is really frustrating you, go ahead and have them trimmed... you can ALWAYS try to grow them out again IF you don't like the bangs...  just my 2 cents!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Kodi looks great! I'm green with envy though. How do you get him to hold still to do this? I found this post because I'm searching for reasons why I am letting Lucy's bangs grow. Why have I refused to trim her hair when I have no intention of ever showing her?
> 
> Forgive my rant on this topic again, but I want her hair to stop hanging in her face! I want to see her eyes. Is it possible that no matter how long the hair gets it will never (NEVER) fall back over the head but always hang in her eyes.
> 
> Kodi is a very handsome boy! Good job Karen.


I CAN put his hair up in a pony if he's loose, but it's easier if he's up on our washing machine grooming station with his head in a grooming loop. I couldn't POSSIBLY do the side braids without him held in one place by the grooming loop!:biggrin1:

I had EXACTLY the same problem as Tammy when Kodi got older... even though I had been cutting his bangs, the hair further back on his head just kept falling forward and he STILL couldn't see.

I don't think their hair EVER "naturally" falls back... from what I've been told, the owners and handlers prepare that look just before the dogs go in the ring, then PRAY that it stays through the whole class!:biggrin1: Kodi's dad, who has hair very similar to his has hair that parts down the middle of his head and falls to each side. It's very pretty with his silky, shiny hair. I keep hoping that eventually Kodi's will do that for "every day" wear.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ever since this trend started Zoeys bangs are getting shorter and I haven't put her in a pony tail! Maddie is my new groomer she is doing such a great job. I can see Zoeys eyes and she looks beautiful. So Diann Lucey needs a sisteround:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

They all look great! I love all the pics! Cey is getting so big! He's a floppy muppet just like Rollie. 

We keep Rollie in the topknot. There are still fringes from my one bang trim, but I think they'll be long enough to put in the top knot or fall to the sides and stay there soon.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we are doing good, Tillie has achieved "Mop Top" status and can officially NOT see when her hair is down! LOL reminds me of the pics of Ceylon where you can't tell his top from his bottom!! ha ha I put her hair up about 50% of the time and she is slowing learning how to not run into things when her hair is down! 
AND the best part is that her 'fringe' is getting long enough that I am able to move the unicorn pony tail back further so it isn't between her eyes anymore! ound: it is moving further toward the middle of her head... slowly but surely!! yay!!


----------

